# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van de Werf (Oldenzaal)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van de Werf

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Hengelosestraat, Oldenzaal

Adres: Hengelosestraat 90-A, Oldenzaal


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van de Werf*

----------

